# IP



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2002)

Bekomme merkwürdige eMails .: von Tobias Schulze  Geheime Adresse ??  4 Feb 1k 

Tobias Schulze" <[email protected]> das soll die emailadresse sein worauf man aber nicht Antworten kann.
das stand in der Mail
Hallo Peter !

Anscheinend eine geheime Adresse...

Aber was sich dahinter verbirgt ist fantastisch !

http: //%33%3586%320%31%384%36/%73%32%62%6E%74%35%79%6A/

wie kann ich an Hand der IP-Adresse rausfinden wer das ist.


----------



## Heiko (4 Februar 2002)

Diese URL entspricht
http: //3586201846/s2bnt5yj/ 

Und diese wiederum entspricht
http: //213.193.24.246/s2bnt5yj/

Dahinter verbirgt sich - wie könnte es anders sein - eine nicht allzu hübsche und leicht bis kaum bekleidete Dame, die den Surfern auf einer ganzen Menge derartiger Seiten begegnet.

Ein nslookup ergibt
	
	



```
C:\>nslookup 213.193.24.246
Server:  www-proxy.DA1.srv.t-online.de
Address:  62.225.248.240

Name:    members.it.tripod.de
Address:  213.193.24.246
```


----------



## Avensis (4 Februar 2002)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort
aber wie kommt sie an meine eMail-Adresse


----------



## Heiko (4 Februar 2002)

Gekauft, gefunden?

Vielleicht im Usenet gelesen?

Es gibt viele Mittel und Wege...


----------

